# المنتديات الأدبيه > الخواطر >  من أنا و من أنت .. عناقيد الروح

## دموع الغصون

مساؤكم ندى الحروف ..
صباحكم شرنقات الكلم ..
هنا سنخرج من حالة السكون ونعرف من نكون 
أقول لك من أنا وتقول لي من أنت / أنتِ
ماذا أقول لنفسي ..!! 
ماذا تقول لنفسك .. !!
بماذا سأصرح لنفسي ..!! 
وبماذا ستصرح لنفسك ..!!
بماذا سأعترف ..!!
وبماذا ستعترفون ..!!

من أنا ..!! ومن أنت ..!!

هنا سنصرخ دون أصوات دون آهات دون انكسارات 
هنا سنحلق بخيال واقعنا و رؤيتنا لذاتنا 
لننجي بحروفنا ونغرس حدائقنا 
نحن بحاجة إلى أن نعبر عما بداخلنا 
لذلك 
سيكون هنا مرفأ احاسيسنا ووجدانياتنا 
لنبحث بحروفنا عن الرآحة .. !! وكيف ستكون ..!!

أسألني من أنا ...!!  سأجيب ...
و أسألك من تكون ..!! فتجيب ... 

لـــ نزيد من أسس التواصل الفكري و الروحي الذي يربطنا 
بعدة كلمات وسطور قليلة 
بنكهة أدبية نثرية وشعريه تهمس بقلمنا الخاص 
لتعبر عن مكنون نفسنا بإبداعات أقلامك

----------


## دموع الغصون

أنا استجدي الحياة من وجه أبي 
و أتنفس الأمل من رائحة أمي 
و أتشبث بتفاؤل من ضحكات أخواتي 
و أستلقي بأحلامي في عيون الطفولة و أقف بشوخ في قامة شبابي و أحن بسكون إلى غصن عمري- شيخوختي –

هذه أنا دموع الغصون 

فمن أنتِ / أنت

----------


## shams spring

*وأشعر بان في روحي شيء من اشراقة الشمس في الصباح 
شيء من العزم كسطوعها في الظهيرة
شيء من الحيرة  وقت اقتراب المغيب
شيء من  الكئابة مع رحيلها 
شيء من الحنين في غيبابها 
شيء من الشوق لرؤيتها.... وانتظار ..!!
شيء من شعاعها..  كأمل ينبع...كطفل يكبر ...كزهر يتفتح ... وكأمنيات تتحقق ...!
  نعم -يا صديقتي -أنـــا في عيون الشمس اقبع 

فمن انتَ / انت ِ








*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

أنا اللي من معهد الأحزان خريجه غفلت
عن رمح الزمان وطعني للعين دمعه 
لكن دمعة القلب غيـــــر
يكفي أذا جت تطيح يطــول مشواري
أفيق وفي داخلي كلام كثير 
لمن سأثرثر والشمس لم تكتمل في النضوج 
قهوتي ثقيلة مرة تحرضني على كلام
أود أن أفتح فمي فيتدفق كلام كثير
كلام عن هدياني ومخاوفي 
عن مللي وقصائدي وحدتي وعنه 
أقدم إعتذاري لك يا سيدي 
لم أعد تلك الفتاة الساذجة التي تلعب تحت المطر 
انا الوردة الاردنية 
فمن أنتِ / أنت

----------


## دموع الغصون

أنا من تتجسد لأجلها الأحلام 
من تستلقي في ظلام الأيام 
من تمضي في زحام الآلآم 
هذه أنا .. دموع الغصون 



فمن أنت / أنتِ

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
أنا روح تستوطن دواخله 
تئن لرؤيته 
تحلق خلف طيفه لتستجدي همساته 
هذه أنا ... | دموع الغصون | 

فمن أنتِ / أنتَ 

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
أنا من صعنت بنور عيوني دربي 
ولملمت من وهج الألم ذاتي 

هذه أنا .. ~ } دموع الغصون 
فمن أنتِ ..!! / أنتَ ..!!






*

----------


## دموع الغصون

أنا الممكن في زمن المستحيل و المستحيل في زمن الممكن 
هذه أنا ..|~ دموع الغصون
فمن أنتِ / أنتَ

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

أنا أنثى شرقية الهوى و الهوية 
تحمل بكلّ فخر هوية عمّانية و عشق للتراث والعراقة الإنسانية البشرية 

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

أنا أنثى شرقية الهوى و الهوية 
تحمل بكلّ فخر هوية عمّانية و عشق للتراث والعراقة الإنسانية البشرية 

*

----------


## الشاعر باسل معابرة

لـــ نزيد من أسس التواصل الفكري و الروحي الذي يربطنا 
بعدة كلمات وسطور قليلة 
بنكهة أدبية نثرية وشعريه تهمس بقلمنا الخاص 
لتعبر عن مكنون نفسنا بإبداعات أقلامك


انا من يكتب الحب بجنون

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
أنا  
مَن هبطتُ من رحم أُميّ
في ربيع صاخب ، تصلّبُت أطرافه ، و أزهرَ بقيّة جسده..


*

----------

